# Hello all From WA in australia



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Liz! 
Have fun posting. & be sure to share some pics of Rossy, he sounds adorable!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya from brisbane

welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome Liz!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

G'day

Im from AUS too, looking forward to getting to kno ya :wink: 

Cheers


----------

